

Polynesian people used binary numbers 600 years ago - feelthepain
http://www.nature.com/news/polynesian-people-used-binary-numbers-600-years-ago-1.14380

======
ColinWright
Some discussion over here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6918845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6918845)
(sciencemag.org)

Other submissions of other sources:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6920163](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6920163)
(scientificamerican.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6919419](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6919419)
(livescience.com)

~~~
feelthepain
Pity that Science article got it wrong. 'Invented'!?

